# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zijn goedkope superfoods ook gezond?

## FRANCOIS580

*Als gevolg van onze verhoogde aandacht voor alles wat met gezonde voeding te maken heeft zijn superfoods nu ook bij ons goed ingeburgerd. Superfoods barsten van de gezonde voedingsstoffen zoals eiwitten, vitaminen, mineralen, voedingsvezels en antioxidanten. Daar waar de meeste gezonde voedingsstoffen gemiddeld zo'n drie ingrediënten bevatten met een positief effect op je gezondheid, zijn er dat bij superfoods maar liefst twaalf. Superfoods die steeds meer in de belangstelling staan zijn ongetwijfeld acai- en gojibessen, chlorella, spirulina, plankton, maca en rauwe cacao. Deze superfoods zijn echter erg prijzig, en eigenlijk moeten we het niet zo ver gaan zoeken. Bekende groene bladgroenten zoals spinazie, broccoli, andijvie, groene koolsoorten en waterkers zijn super goedkoop. Maar zijn deze super goedkope superfoods ook zo gezond?*


Een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding, voldoende lichaamsbeweging en ontspanning zijn onmisbaar voor onze lichamelijke en geestelijke gezondheid. En hier loopt het voor de meesten van ons goed fout. Onze moderne voeding wordt steeds armer aan gezonde voedingsstoffen, en voor de onmisbare lichaamsbeweging en ontspanning hebben we nog nauwelijks tijd. De sterk toenemende belangstelling voor superfoods is dan ook niet verwonderlijk. Zij zijn uitstekend geschikt om onze tekorten aan gezonde voedingsstoffen aan te vullen.

Superfoods zijn zeker niet nieuw. Het was de voeding van onze vooruiters, de holbewoners. Zij aten nog puur natuur, en dan vooral noten, pitten, granen en zaden, maar ook vlees en wild. Het was uitgerekend de voedingsindustrie die enkele jaren geleden deze superfoods weer introduceerde.

*Vertrouwd, goedkoop, maar ook gezond?*

*LEES VERDER:* http://www.leefnugezonder.be/zijn-go.../#.VL1EGEeG-So

----------

